# Adobe Audition 1.5 - No Sound With Windows Vista



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

I just reinstalled some things on a new PC with Windows Vista. The Adobe Audition 1.5 program loads music files perfectly, but I cannot get any sound through the PC speakers or headphone jack. These files play perfectly through the Windows Media Player. I spoke to a tech and he told me "Please enable Audition Mix as the monitoring method, you probably have Direct turned on which is fine when your monitoring thru a mixer."

I don't see where/how to do this. Is this even a solution? Help greatly appreciated. I would like to hear what I am doing. Dennis


----------



## Tommymc51 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm running Audition 1.0 so it might be a little different. Look under Options > Device Properties > Wave Out and make sure that your speakers are selected in the dropdown window. It sounds like the tech might have been talking about a setting on your soundcard's mixer which is another thing to look at. Make sure none of the playback volume s are muted.


----------



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

I think I solved it. I went into the device order menu and changed the edit view to speakers. It seems to be working!


----------

